# gpu not detected, new gpu



## karklinskarlis1993 (Feb 12, 2016)

hi guys.

some strange problem occuring at the moment.

i have this pc with following specs

FSP 500watts solid psu, not a no-name one
ASUS H61MK motherboard (single x16 lane pci-e slot)
intel i5-3450S cpu (1155 socket)
8gb of ADATA memory
samsung pro 850 128gb ssd
and brand new wd blue 1TB drive

the thing is... for 2 years it was running on internal graphics (cpu)
today i bought msi gtx 950 gpu.

made a fresh new win7 64bit OS.

and this card is not being detected on system. i plug it through DVI connect, when i boot it up there is no signs of display, simple black "no signal". only fans spinning.

so, i am plugging on motherboard onboard graphics, it shows signal.

things i tried, clearing cmos, bios update, disabling onboards on bios, tried nvidia drivers (just showing no device detected), i cleaned out the slot, there is no signs of dirt
its not showing even unknown device icon on device manager.  so, is my pci-e slot dead?

*I CAN ASSURE, card is working flawlessly, as i just tried it on my i7 + 32gb setup and another i7 + 16gb setup. so its not a DOA gpu.*

please help!


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2016)

BIOS settings. Make sure it uses PCIe graphics first. Dunno where that setting is in your BIOS though.

EDIT: Ah you tried disabling onboard. Did you have the PCIe card unplugged when you changed that setting? I recently installed a GPU in my parents old AM3+ system and I had to unplug the GPU, go into BIOS and disable internal GPU, then install the card.


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Feb 12, 2016)

Frick said:


> BIOS settings. Make sure it uses PCIe graphics first. Dunno where that setting is in your BIOS though.


i just said, i already disabled my onboards and changed priority.. 

EDIT: i have tried it both ways! no single change

TOO FRESH CARD FOR THAT OLD MOTHERBOARD?!


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Feb 12, 2016)

ok, i just figured out, when i choose a priority "Pcie" @ bios, then next when it reboots, it puts back to "Auto" mode.

*it is suppose to spin fans when its not connected to pcie-power wire?*


----------



## PCGamerDR (Feb 12, 2016)

karklinskarlis1993 said:


> hi guys.
> 
> some strange problem occuring at the moment.
> 
> ...



Try updating bios and chipset drivers to the latest version and see if that works.


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Feb 12, 2016)

PCGamerDR said:


> Try updating bios and chipset drivers to the latest version and see if that works.


most latest bios already..
guys, reason i am looking for help, is because i have already done all the research and done all the things similiar topics included..


----------



## m&m's (Feb 12, 2016)

You did plug the 6-pin power connector?


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Feb 12, 2016)

yeap, 6pin connector
somehow it spinned fans even without them, i didnt know fans ar being powered through board itself, not straight from power wires..


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 12, 2016)

Have you ? borrowed another card ( To TEST the SLOT ).


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Feb 12, 2016)

that a thing i have not, thanks mate


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 12, 2016)

might check the mainboard slot pins if they are all in a good position


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Feb 12, 2016)

thanks mate.. so you think i might be slot related.. before i cleaned it, i took an eye inside with flash and all looked properly staying. i will just try out another gpu inside..


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 13, 2016)

The fans will be getting power through the PCIe slot.
Have you tried leaving your monitor connected to onboard video, placing the Graphics card in the slot with power connected and booting up, it should recognise new hardware and ask for drivers, after the drivers are installed you can shut down, connect the video to the card and reboot.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 13, 2016)

when i got my LCS 7970 it wouldnt work in my z68 1155, so i put it in the secondary PCIe slot, and it worked fine...sounds similar to what i went through, i didnt see that sloution in the posts as something You already tried, so try it if you can,


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 13, 2016)

karklinskarlis1993 said:


> ASUS H61MK motherboard (single x16 lane pci-e slot)





jboydgolfer said:


> so i put it in the secondary PCIe slot, and it worked fine...sounds similar to what i went through, i didnt see that sloution in the posts as something You already tried, so try it if you can,



Not wanting to point out the mistake in your reading Ability  @jboydgolfer
Did you read the first post


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 13, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Not wanting to point out the mistake in your reading Ability @jboydgolfer
> Did you read the first post




thanks for your concern..but It doesnt mention him trying a SECOND slot, so point out what you will,

"things i tried, clearing cmos, bios update, disabling onboards on bios, tried nvidia drivers (just showing no device detected), i cleaned out the slot, there is no signs of dirt
its not showing even unknown device icon on device manager. so, is my pci-e slot dead?"

what do you feel i missed? if your referencing the mention of a Single X16 slot, i saw that...but I only have a single x16, which is why i mentioned MY suggestion, since i Still have another x8 which solved my problem. i have since googled the OP's board, and it apparently has only one PCIe slot, but my reading of the 1st post was fine. i just didnt assume he meant only a single slot ..since i was trying to help out. i guess i could have googled the board b4 posting, but i didnt.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 13, 2016)

karklinskarlis1993 said:


> hi guys.
> ASUS H61MK motherboard (single x16 lane pci-e slot)


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 14, 2016)

Maybe an odd question - but DVI means your graphics card DVI out yes?


----------

